# Ralink 3070 kernel 4.10.x-4.11 link is not ready (ARCH=arm)

## n05ph3r42

Hi all,

 I made a rootfs for PAZ00 (tegra2 soc), and got issue with wifi (ralink 3070):

IPv6 ADDRVONF(NETDEV_UP) wlan0: link is not ready

Dmesg is here https://paste.pound-python.org/show/vS4uExSqj1atGAZ3qnq3/

lsmod:

 rt2800usb

 rt2x00usb

 rt2800lib

 rty2x00lib

 cdc_ether

 dm9601

 usbnet

 mii

 btusb

 btintel

 rc-status says NetworkManager is inactive, but usb-network ethernet (dm9601) works fine.

 ifconfig shows ralink card w/o IP, while dm9601 have IP.

Any ideas?

----------

## n05ph3r42

Also i tried to scan AP's with wpa_supplicant via wlan0. It say's "network not found". Gonna try to remove networkmanager at all, and retry with wpa_supplicant only.

----------

